# EOI Selection 5 September



## nedian2k

Hi folks, 
I would like to invite the ppl who have been selected EOI on this 5 Sept... I would like to ask that is there any email that you EOI has been selected or not as i havent received , i can see it from Immigration website Status is selected.


----------



## gemaltu

nedian2k said:


> Hi folks,
> I would like to invite the ppl who have been selected EOI on this 5 Sept... I would like to ask that is there any email that you EOI has been selected or not as i havent received , i can see it from Immigration website Status is selected.


THANKS

PLEASE HELP:
I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE

IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
wr:6,spk:6.5

can i apply to EOI IN NZ,I am confused my skill job offer point


please reply


----------



## nedian2k

Yes you can apply , if your overall education is in English secondly if you r fluent in english so in case if there ll b an interview so you can prove there


----------



## topcat83

gemaltu. please don't duplicate posts. You should just post the same thing once. 

That's a question that is best answered by trying to fill in the points indicator on Points indicator
It will give you more accurate answers than we can.

But I believe that you need an overall IELTS of 6.5 plus.
Seehttp://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/caniapply/english/


----------



## gemaltu

topcat83 said:


> gemaltu. please don't duplicate posts. You should just post the same thing once.
> 
> That's a question that is best answered by trying to fill in the points indicator on Points indicator
> It will give you more accurate answers than we can.
> 
> But I believe that you need an overall IELTS of 6.5 plus.
> Seehttp://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/caniapply/english/


Sir,

thanks for reply.

i agree i need 6.5 but in mean time can i submit previous result and english university certificate for submit EOI.

ALSO PLEASE TELL,my code 263111 (ACS),means my ongoing skill employment

i have no job offer,please reply


----------



## Sukhvinder

Even i was selected on 5th september...and i have not received any email yet...


----------



## nedian2k

Thats Good I think they ll start sending ITAs after 2 weeks , do you have any idea and shall we receive any email...


----------



## agha77

hi,
my EOI has been also selected but i did not receive any email.

keep in touch guys.

agha


----------



## nedian2k

Good to Hear this and definitely we ll be in touch and do you have any idea that when ll we get an ITA ... do you have any idea that without IELTS ll they accept or not ....


----------



## agha77

nedian2k said:


> Good to Hear this and definitely we ll be in touch and do you have any idea that when ll we get an ITA ... do you have any idea that without IELTS ll they accept or not ....


Hi,
I think we must receive ITA with in 2 weeks.
Without IELTS, I don't think so that they will accept. Because it is their requirement.


----------



## Sukhvinder

Ok, so none of us have received the confirmation e-mails right?? That's relieving...well, may i know how many points you all had on the eoi, if you dont mind?? and @agha77, i think those applications without ielts can also be accepted, if we prove our fluency in language by other means, etc.


----------



## agha77

Sukhvinder said:


> Ok, so none of us have received the confirmation e-mails right?? That's relieving...well, may i know how many points you all had on the eoi, if you dont mind?? and @agha77, i think those applications without ielts can also be accepted, if we prove our fluency in language by other means, etc.


May be u r right.
I got 130 points in eoi


----------



## nedian2k

I have also the same 130 points and still no email ...waiting for ITA


----------



## Guest

If you don't have the points it doesn't matter your level of English, as native English speaking USA, Brit and Canadian applicants with no job offers and less than 140pts can attest.


----------



## jsharbuck

We had 180 pts and received email within a week. They also sent a letter this week confirming. After a quick check of basic info on the EOI we are expecting case officer to call.


----------



## Guest

So are most of you just now EOI selected, have PhDs or Engineers, have family to bring or already there in NZ, job offers?


----------



## jsharbuck

Yes engineer and working already


----------



## nedian2k

jsharbuck said:


> We had 180 pts and received email within a week. They also sent a letter this week confirming. After a quick check of basic info on the EOI we are expecting case officer to call.


Nice have you got your ITA as this usually takes 2 weeks after preliminary check of EOI thanks


----------



## nedian2k

megan130 said:


> So are most of you just now EOI selected, have PhDs or Engineers, have family to bring or already there in NZ, job offers?


Yes engineer but no job offer and no relatives are there.. You want to move from US to NZ hmm .Is NZ is better than US?


----------



## topcat83

nedian2k said:


> Yes engineer but no job offer and no relatives are there.. You want to move from US to NZ hmm .Is NZ is better than US?


I'd say not better or worse but very different. It depends what you want from life.


----------



## nedian2k

topcat83 said:


> I'd say not better or worse but very different. It depends what you want from life.


True ....


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

jsharbuck said:


> We had 180 pts and received email within a week. They also sent a letter this week confirming. After a quick check of basic info on the EOI we are expecting case officer to call.


really!! hmmm we've got 185 pts still no email tho  which country are you in jsharbuck?


skilled migrant EOI submitted 27 Aug 2012:boxing:
skilled migrant EOI selected 05 Sept 2012:clap2:
....awaiting ITA....(does time always go this slow??:confused2: lol)


----------



## jsharbuck

We_3_to_NZ said:


> really!! hmmm we've got 185 pts still no email tho  which country are you in jsharbuck?
> 
> skilled migrant EOI submitted 27 Aug 2012:boxing:
> skilled migrant EOI selected 05 Sept 2012:clap2:
> ....awaiting ITA....(does time always go this slow??:confused2: lol)


Hi, we are in Rotorua since August on a 30 mth work visa. We got our formal letter and packet to apply in the mail today. I don't know if having a work visa and being in country and employed makes a difference or not. You should get be getting the same packet anyway. Best of luck, let me know when you hear something


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

ahhh ok maybe thats why!? your closer to the action lol...

...we're still here in UK and applying for residency visa's. looks like thats me eagerly waiting for the mail-man every morning this week!! lol 



skilled migrant EOI submitted 27 Aug 2012:clap2:
skilled migrant EOI selected 05 Sept 2012:boxing:
....awaiting ITA....(does time always go this slow?? lol):ranger:


----------



## Guest

If skilled and under 140 with no job offer you are waiting forever past the 6mos EOI app expiration date.


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

megan130 said:


> If skilled and under 140 with no job offer you are waiting forever past the 6mos EOI app expiration date.


yes it seems you've got a much better chance with a job offer...we've now received my partners job offer...and I'm still looking for work in NZ via internet and friends asking around for me so fingers crossed


----------



## Leighr

Hey good luck with your job hunt. What part of NZ you headed for?


----------



## agha77

Hello Guys,

Any body received email for ITA who's EOI has been seleted on 5th September?


----------



## jsharbuck

agha77 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any body received email for ITA who's EOI has been seleted on 5th September?


We received ours last week but are in New Zealand


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

agha77 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any body received email for ITA who's EOI has been seleted on 5th September?


 Noooooooo....isn't it a real test of patience!!....we've been email and letter box checking every 5 minutes lol its 2 weeks today...so hoping the next few days something will come.


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

Leighr said:


> Hey good luck with your job hunt. What part of NZ you headed for?


thanks...we are heading to Upper Hutt, Wellington area


----------



## nedian2k

Yayyyy!!!!! Thank God Finally today i have received my ITA ...... kindly share your status too!!!


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

nedian2k said:


> Yayyyy!!!!! Thank God Finally today i have received my ITA ...... kindly share your status too!!!


yup yup just received email ITA whoopeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

jsharbuck said:


> Hi, we are in Rotorua since August on a 30 mth work visa. We got our formal letter and packet to apply in the mail today. I don't know if having a work visa and being in country and employed makes a difference or not. You should get be getting the same packet anyway. Best of luck, let me know when you hear something


we just received our email with our ITA :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## agha77

I have received email but it is written that my work experience marks have been reduced from 30 to 25 then my total points have become 125 so they have moved my application to pool again 

But I am claiming 20 points in next EOI selection for my partner's qualification that I did not claim in earlier EOI.


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

agha77 said:


> I have received email but it is written that my work experience marks have been reduced from 30 to 25 then my total points have become 125 so they have moved my application to pool again
> 
> But I am claiming 20 points in next EOI selection for my partner's qualification that I did not claim in earlier EOI.


 awwww sorry to hear that agha77  but best of luck for you and your partner next time around! :nod:


----------



## Sukhvinder

Hey guys u all seem 2 hv got a reply bt i hvn't...:'( i dnt knw wats going on...


----------



## nedian2k

agha77 said:


> I have received email but it is written that my work experience marks have been reduced from 30 to 25 then my total points have become 125 so they have moved my application to pool again
> 
> But I am claiming 20 points in next EOI selection for my partner's qualification that I did not claim in earlier EOI.


So sorry , I can tell you after History of Selection that by the end of the year your EOI ll definitely select as you have still 125 points but if you want to claim so go ahead so your EOI ll select automatically as you ll have 145 points. Best of luck!!!


----------



## nedian2k

Sukhvinder said:


> Hey guys u all seem 2 hv got a reply bt i hvn't...:'( i dnt knw wats going on...


Just confirm while submitting EOI did you mention your Email ID for coordination. Otherwise u will get it soon.. Dont worry..


----------



## agha77

nedian2k said:


> So sorry , I can tell you after History of Selection that by the end of the year your EOI ll definitely select as you have still 125 points but if you want to claim so go ahead so your EOI ll select automatically as you ll have 145 points. Best of luck!!!


Thanks. 

But there is a problem, they said that my EOI will be returned to the pool but it is still showing status "selected" and I am not able to see or edit my EOI. Because I have applied for my partner qualification assesment and I hope I will get result in 4 to 5 working days. The important thing is that I have to update EOI before next selection that is 3rd October.


----------

